# Last Drop Brewery Armadale - $6.50 A Pint?



## eamonnfoley (22/1/09)

Checked out their menu online and it says pints are $6.50? Surely this isnt true, because if it was it would be cheapest micro in WA ? Is it a true pint (570ml). Is their beer any good?


----------



## Effect (22/1/09)

in SA a pint is a NSW schooner....just wrong...

what is a 'pint' in WA?


----------



## eamonnfoley (22/1/09)

Phillip said:


> in SA a pint is a NSW schooner....just wrong...
> 
> what is a 'pint' in WA?



Pint in WA is a UK pint (570ml)
Middie is half a pint

Only problem is the places serving a "large" which could be anything. At Duckstein its 400ml. they really need to regulate the measures to prevent misleading practices.


----------



## kook (22/1/09)

foles said:


> Checked out their menu online and it says pints are $6.50? Surely this isnt true, because if it was it would be cheapest micro in WA ? Is it a true pint (570ml). Is their beer any good?



I've had beers in terrible condition at the Canning Vale and Warnbro locations. Complaints at the Warnbro location went on deaf ears.

That said, I've had fellow local brewers rave about the beers at the Bedfordale location. I believe they're produced here, and transported to bright tanks at the other locations. Maybe theres some issues with their transport process?


----------



## eamonnfoley (22/1/09)

kook said:


> I've had beers in terrible condition at the Canning Vale and Warnbro locations. Complaints at the Warnbro location went on deaf ears.
> 
> That said, I've had fellow local brewers rave about the beers at the Bedfordale location. I believe they're produced here, and transported to bright tanks at the other locations. Maybe theres some issues with their transport process?



is the bedfordale location the one near the elizabethan village? Can the public go there?


----------



## sinkas (22/1/09)

no, only bonafide elizabethans

I was un inspired by the beers at the one near thornlie, but it was good to see a local where it appears kids were quite welcomed, so there were family groups 

The head brewer shoudl consider doing the BJCP course


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (23/1/09)

The 'lizzy is my local, the beers brewed and served there are better than those trucked around Perth ( including the ones that the Duckstein used to pass off as their own). But unfortunately they seem to have been in a rut for too long, a seasonal would be nice to break the monotony. The signature dark ale is quite good, but it depends on where you buy it which dictates the name they give it, in Nedlands it was Bock, in Bedfordale it was called Bedfordale Brown, yes Sinkas you are right. 
Good little brewery that needs a kick up the arse.


----------



## mika (23/1/09)

Just to try and completely de-rail the thread. I've never thought the beer at the Canning Vale location as average, but the food service the last time I was there was absolutely frickin' woeful and I've heard similar complaints from other people that have been there recently. I've made a vow to never return, not that it means a lot I guess.
The Head brewer is very European, he showed up at a WCB meeting, very European looking blonde wife as well. He's probably thinking too much about what he's wife's up to, or what he'll do to her when he gets home to be concentrating on the beers. Either that, or he's got the typical German/European style brewer blinkers on.


----------



## Philthy79 (23/1/09)

Vlad the Pale Aler said:


> The 'lizzy is my local, the beers brewed and served there are better than those trucked around Perth ( including the ones that the Duckstein used to pass off as their own). But unfortunately they seem to have been in a rut for too long, a seasonal would be nice to break the monotony. The signature dark ale is quite good, but it depends on where you buy it which dictates the name they give it, in Nedlands it was Bock, in Bedfordale it was called Bedfordale Brown, yes Sinkas you are right.
> Good little brewery that needs a kick up the arse.




Vlad, 

I totally agree, it used to be my local till i moved NOR, still try and pop in when i'm out doing the rellie thing..and you're right. They need a bit of a kick up the backside, a seasonal beer would be brilliant. Did they change the old "Mild" to a Light/Mid? Last time I was up there, it seemed different.

I also think the Canning Vale and Kalamunda Last Drop's aren't as nice, beer wise...although I ate at the Alt Hiedelburg one night and asked for a Pils, to which I was told "Came from a local hills brewery especially for the restaurant"..and found out from the owner that it was from the lizzo....

mmmm Bedfordale Brown.....might have to head out to Canns Rd this weekend!!


----------



## Alex T (25/1/09)

Hmmmm.... not sure about this one. The beers I have tried have been great, but I haven't been to the various the locations - only had the beer at different brewer functions. Had a hefe at the last Beer and Brewer Magazine night in Perth (upstairs at the Queens late last year) and it was bloody brilliant.....


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (1/2/09)

Well, well, well, such is the power of AHB.
Just back from the lizzy and guess what, two new beers, the new Hefeweissen is probably the regular Hefe that turned into a crystal lately, but still a welcome change and a faultless beer too.
The interesting one is the Cart Horse, Dray Horse or something similar, sold as a dark, strong lager with a big NZ hop bite at 6%abv. 
Its a nice clear, copper colour, well balanced but just favouring the hop, alcohol is quite prominent but is tempered by the hop finish (Riwaka?), the hopping schedule tastes like continuous additions throughout the boil, very nice.
A very enjoyable detour from the usual (very good) beers on sale, I hope its the shape of things to come.
I wonder how it will travel down the hill.

edit: pint and 'arf $11.10,
and the Brown Ale is now the Bock again.


----------

